# Blade and Soul - Low FPS und Ruckler



## r9fetish (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo bin neu hier und habe folgendes Problem:

Mein System:

- R9 280x Vapor Tri OC 3GB
- Intel i5 4460 3.2Ghz
- 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix 
-  Xilence XP550 Rev 3  Netzteil -   nicht erschießen 
- SSD Kingston
- Gigabyte Z87M-D3H

Problem: 
Wenn ich das Spiel "Blade and Soul" spiele, habe ich für meine Hardware ziemlich wenig FPS, außerdem gibt es immer solche "Mikroruckler". 
Das ist ziemlich unbefriedigend fürs Auge und stört mich. Ich habe schonmal meine Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und neu draufgesetzt, sowie mein Windows 7 neu aufgespielt.
Mein BIOS ist auch auf dem neusten Update. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine CPU und GPU load sehr niedrig sind und wenn etwas steigt, dann nur mein CPU load.

Ich habe auch UPSP oder wie das heißt deaktivert und konstante Spannung an, bringt nichts
Im Anhang sind die Werte die ich Ingame aufgenommen habe. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen diese Ruckler zu beseitigen oder meine FPS zu verbessern.

PS: Manche sagen, wenn das Netzteil Schuld hat würde mein PC einfach ausgehen, andere hingegen sagen es kann dazu zu wenig GPU Last und Mikrorucklern kommen...was stimmt?


----------



## Saguya (30. Januar 2016)

Das Spiel ist einfach schlecht Programmiert mehr und weniger nicht, daher kommen die Probs. Spiele es selber etwas neben bei und habe selbst genau wie du die Probleme.

Was das NZ angeht einfach irgendwann mal ersetzen.


----------



## Oachkatze (15. Februar 2016)

Wie der kollege schon sagt Blade und Soul ist gerade auf den markt gekommen da werden noch einige Programm bugs vorhanden sein was leider erst mit mehren patches warscheinlich behoben sind .. mach dir keine sorgen wegen dei system das sollte passen MMOs sind jetzt nicht die Ultra games wo du aufrüsten musst


----------



## Kusanar (15. Februar 2016)

Um mal festzuhalten:

1) Das Game ist in Asien schon seit Ewigkeiten draußen. Da wird am Code sicher nicht mehr viel passieren.

2) Ruckler gibt es immer wieder mal, z.B. beim Zonenwechsel, bei Questannahme, Questabgabe, jemand verlässt oder joint in die Party hakelt es ohne Ende oder auch mal zwischendurch im Gelände, wenn etwas nachgeladen wird (trotz SSD und 16GB RAM in meinem Falle)

3) Die Anforderungen an die Hardware sind sehr tief angesetzt. Ich gurke noch mit einem Phenom II x4 965 (leicht übertaktet) sowie einer HD7950 rum und hab "stabile" (im B&S-Sinne) 40 bis 60 FPS (auf 60 abgeriegelt).


Solltest du also wirklich andauernd Mikroruckler haben (nicht nur bei oben genannten Gelegenheiten), wird entweder deine Leitung (Ping, Trace) oder dein Netzteil schuld sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2016)

also ich bin sehr empfindlich für ruckler hab aber absolut keine probleme...
spiele aber auch mit veringerten details sodas ich permanent mit 90fps+ durch die gegendrenne da ich min 80fps für ein flüssiges spielgefühl benötige...

ev details reduzieren und somit fps steigern... schonmal getestet?
ja der ping ist auch entscheidend... kp warum aber ohne asus game first hab ich irsinig hohe pings... mit asus gamefirst lieg ich bei 30-60


----------

